# Gravely 24g deck problem



## Pitzaguy (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a Gravely 24G and my deck won't go up. It has plenty of fluid, no leaks anywhere, the pump is gear driven of the side of the transmission, does anybody have any ideas???
Thanks,
Pitzaguy
Also....The power steering does not work properly.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Maybe the pump is no good, bring it to a shop that works on hydraulics and ask if they can inspect it. Its not uncommon for pumps to fail. Take it to a pro before you rip it all apart, some pumps are up to $1k.


----------



## Pitzaguy (Aug 18, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your reply. This pump is 467.00. Thats really all it could be...it's a real simple system.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Take a look at the reservoir when it is running. It you see air bubbles or foam then you have a leak in the suction side and that can cause it to not lift. The suction side leak could be at the pump or in a line or a loose fitting. THe funny part about suction side leaks is that they will not leak oil, but they will let air in.

The power steering and lift are driven from the same pump.

It is also possible that the pump lost it's prime.

Is this a new acquisition and it has not worked or did it suddenly fail?


----------



## Pitzaguy (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I've only owned it for a week or so . The previous owner said when he inherited it from his uncle the deck did'nt go up. He said he put a new pump on it but I don't think so. There is a new hydro valve. He may have the two confused. There is a return line going to the reservoir that does not have a clamp, should it have one??
The deck went up and down ok at first. I did'nt run it for several days while I was fluffing and buffing it and when I went to pull it out of the garage thats when I discovered my current priblem.
Maybe the pump did loose it's prime?? Now...How do you prime these pumps?

I removed the pump last night. It appears to be spinning freely. I thought I'd take it to a htdro shop and have it checked. There are two fittings,one is smaller than the other. Which one is the suction side, the big one or the smaller?? The smallr one is a little bent so I'll replace it. Other than that everything seems ok??

The other day a friend of mine was sorta bleeding the power steering fittings and the steering improved considerably but the deck stil did'nt move. It acted a little like it wanted to but did'nt.After another day the steering did'nt work right again..

I really appreciate you help..
Bill A 
Charleston, WV


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Generally the smaller one is the high side. 

Yes you should have clamps on the hoses.

You prime it by filling it with oil.

Sometimes cracking the high pressure side loose with the engine off and waiting until oil runs out works.

Do you have a hydraulic filter?


----------



## Pitzaguy (Aug 18, 2011)

No filter on my 1989 model. I think they put filters on 1990 models.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

If the oil in the reservoir is foamy or has bubbles in it after running the tractor for a minute then you have a leak in the suction side. There should be no bubbles in it at all.

Sometimes a leaky pump seal will cause that but usually they leak oil when stopped.


----------



## Pitzaguy (Aug 18, 2011)

Can anyone with a 24g just please draw me a diagram where the hydraulic hose a supposed to connect. I don't have a hydraulic filter on mine. 

Thanks,
Mr. Bill


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Does this help?


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

One thing that may be an issue is the pressure regulator. If it is sticking then the system can have low pressure.


----------

